
No Arrests If Calling 911 During Drug Overdose: NYPD - kyleblarson
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/drug-overdose-911-good-samaritan-law-arrest-nypd-429945863.html
======
milkytron
A terrible epidemic right now, and this is a good way to help those that are
in immediate danger. That being said, I hope this policy is actually enforced
in an effective manner.

Where I lived and went to school, there was a similar policy enforced by the
police. If you take the action to help someone in danger from overdosing,
whether it's an opioid or alcohol, the police will not charge you even if you
too are in violation of the law. Now it only applies to being under the
influence, any other crimes they discover are still going to be pursued. And
for this reason, those who I have spoke to are hesitant to help even when it
means someone's life is on the line.

This is completely anecdotal, but every instance of being a good samaritan
that I've heard of, the caller has been charged or gotten into trouble by some
other means (whether by their school or employer). For an alcohol poisoning
case the person ended up having to take mandatory classes that interfered with
their school work.

I'm not saying this is a bad policy by any means, it's certainly a step in the
right direction. But it also takes an open an honest discussion that the
samaritan should be aware of. If they know they'll be in jail for possession,
or having paraphernalia on the premises, it lowers the chance of the call
taking place, and the life being saved.

I truly hope this policy is executed with the sole intent to save lives.

